
Google's Nexus 6P boasts the future of Android smartphone cameras - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2997240/mobile-wireless/review-google-nexus-6p-smartphone-camera-android.html
======
stevep2007
Cameras are the tipping point between good and great phones. Until now, only
the most expensive Android phones and iPhones had great cameras. Google's new
Nexus 6P smartphone tips the camera scale toward Android, bringing great
photography to mid-range Android phones.

